# real porridge V instant



## Donald (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi I would to ask if there is any difference between real oatmeal porridge made in pan and instant made in mircowave apart from time. As I like both just your thoughts to see if here is difference between them.

Donald


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2009)

Donald said:


> Hi I would to ask if there is any difference between real oatmeal porridge made in pan and instant made in mircowave apart from time. As I like both just your thoughts to see if here is difference between them.
> 
> Donald



Hi Donald, there is a difference - the 'instant' stuff is more refined and gets digested more quickly than the 'real' stuff, so the real stuff is better for keeping a slow release of energy. However, I've found that the instant stuff doesn't really make much difference with me, but everyone's different! The real stuff is also a lot cheaper!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 19, 2009)

*Mornflakes and other breakfasts*

There is a "middle way" in porridge! - Mornflakes, which need only 1 minute boiling, come in 500g / 1.10lb tins with reseable plastic lids, with instructions in 8 languages! Popular on expeditions, where the amount of stove fuel required to cook food is an important consideration, when you're carrying food, fuel, tents, scientific equipment etc, and when stuck in a tent due to days of poor weather, learning how to cook in Spanish, Malayan, Portuguese etc is an added bonus! Still using a tin well past its expiry date (several undamaged tins extracted from a skip around 2004!) Mornflakes are real flakes of oats, so I assume the effect on blood sugar is more like traditional porridge oats than microwave packs, which often have sugar and / or flavours added. Personally, when camping, I carry pre-mix muesli with milk powder, so that I can add either hot or cold water, depending on time and fuel available at breakfast. At home, Mornflakes are fine, but I have't had any other types of porridge foe ages, so I can't comment on effects on blood sugar, but it's different for everyone, anyway.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 19, 2009)

Whatever I have, instant or cook the old fashioned way, I stilll need to chop up some fruit or throw in a handfull of sultanas and/or raisins which does make a difference.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Whatever I have, instant or cook the old fashioned way, I stilll need to chop up some fruit or throw in a handfull of sultanas and/or raisins which does make a difference.



When I was diagnosed the dietician at the hospital told me I couldn't have honey on mine any more. I went through a period initially of having granulated sweetener on it, but then went back to a spoonful of honey - hasn't made a ha'porth of difference to me, so I guess I'm just lucky in that respect.


----------



## lo123 (Feb 19, 2009)

i find the instant makes my blood sugar go high - i eat Flahavans Jumbo flakes, its not processed at all,just natural, and its ok. i add half a teaspoon of honey and use low fat milk.


----------



## Donald (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes northerner oatmeal is cheaper and seems to go farther.Ok cheers I will try both to see. thanks for replys


Donald


----------



## Copepod (Feb 19, 2009)

*porridge - washing up - practical issues*

Key point with real porridge is to remember to put some water into the pan to soak as well as the bowl, when you've finished with them, assuming you can't wash up until the evening. Perhaps not such an issue for people with dishwashing machines, but we manage with just 1 bowl of washing up per day for 3 adults. 

Microwave porridge is more expensive to buy, but only causes a bowl to wash up, not a saucepan as well. But real porridge or Mornflakes tastes better, I reckon.


----------



## lo123 (Feb 19, 2009)

i leave my real oats soak over night in the fridge in a bowl of milk - then in the morning pop in the microwave.you don't have to make the real oats in a saucepan - a microwave will do aswell.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Lo, that tip might increase my porridge intake over the next few days, but I'd better not finish the tin before my partner gets back next week - he's had a tough season, made more frustrating by lack of fish or enough cheese for sandwiches at a certain distant location.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Thanks Lo, that tip might increase my porridge intake over the next few days, but I'd better not finish the tin before my partner gets back next week - he's had a tough season, made more frustrating by lack of fish or enough cheese for sandwiches at a certain distant location.



Fish and cheese sandwiches...mmmm!! That's some combination!


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 19, 2009)

Regarding porridge, I would personally go with the instant stuff in induvidual portion sachets. I say this because I reckon that it would be easier (?) to count carbs present in each portion.

Tom H


----------



## Copepod (Feb 19, 2009)

*Back to porridge after this!*

Not trying to deflect this thread from the important issue of porridge, but to answer Northerner's query - they wanted either fish or cheese (not both) in sandwiches, but the only available fillings were cooked sausages!


----------



## Einstein (Feb 19, 2009)

There are differences between 'real' porridge and the packet suff. It is often considered any porridge not made in a pan on the stove is like gruel. More importantly, the cost to buy the porridge in a sachets is between six and ten times that of a box or bag of porridge oats.

In answer to Toms point about knowing the carbs in a pack, well you need to add the milk (if used) to the equation and a pair of scales can be picked up cheaply and the return on investment can be in just a few boxes of sachet porridge.

Now, cheese and tuna sanwiches are something else, to some an acquired taste, to me devine!

David


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2009)

Einstein said:


> ...Now, cheese and tuna sanwiches are something else, to some an acquired taste, to me devine!
> 
> David



Ugh! I'd climb over a mountain of cheese and tuna sandwiches to get at a single sausage one!


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 20, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ugh! I'd climb over a mountain of cheese and tuna sandwiches to get at a single sausage one!



Seconded Northerner! I love tuna sandwhiches but some how cheese and tuna?? No. 

Tom H


----------



## Lizzie (Feb 20, 2009)

Einstein said:


> There are differences between 'real' porridge and the packet suff. It is often considered any porridge not made in a pan on the stove is like gruel. More importantly, the cost to buy the porridge in a sachets is between six and ten times that of a box or bag of porridge oats.
> 
> Now, cheese and tuna sanwiches are something else, to some an acquired taste, to me devine!
> 
> David



Who is it that considers microwave porridge is "like gruel"? I haven't heard that before.

I agree with you on the cheese and tuna sandwiches, they are lovely. But I also like sausages so I will have to sit on the fence here. I won't even begin on the 'ketchup or brown sauce' debate in a bacon/sausage sandwich! My boyfriend and I have agreed to differ on that.


----------



## MCH (Feb 20, 2009)

I use ordinary porridge oats (25g) and water (125g) with a small amount of salt and cook my porridge in the microwave each morning. (With our new micro it takes 1 minute at full power and 1 min 30 sec at 50% power and is pefectly cooked.) I find if I weigh my breakfast, the rest of the day seems to be more balanced on the whole.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 20, 2009)

sorry everyone but i hate all forms of porridge but my partner loves it and so do my kids eeewwwwwww. they all say that instant is ok but you cant beat proper porridge. i for one will never try it so can say yay or nay but if i go on what they say to me it is proper with oats lol.


----------



## kojack (Feb 21, 2009)

Real oats (as rough as poss ) 1 measure of oats, two of water bout 2.5 min in 750W microwave on full.

I have used the "soak overnight and cook on hob" method for years and really find neither texture nor flavour difference in the microwave method.
The shorter the cooking time, the less creamy it is.

I have mine with peaches and pears, companion has hers with walnuts.

Perhaps I need a little protein and shall give this a go next week.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2009)

kojack said:


> Real oats (as rough as poss ) 1 measure of oats, two of water bout 2.5 min in 750W microwave on full.
> 
> I have used the "soak overnight and cook on hob" method for years and really find neither texture nor flavour difference in the microwave method.
> The shorter the cooking time, the less creamy it is.
> ...



I made some porridge this morning in the micorwave using 'real' jumbo rolled oats according to the instructions on the packet. It was a complete and unmitigated disaster! Instructions said to heat on full for 5 mins, stir and then heat for further 4 mins. I was dubious from the start that heating milk on full for 9 minutes would work, and I was right! The milk boiled so much that it actually forced most of the oats out of the little holes I'd put in the clingfilm over the bowl! So I ended up having weetabix this morning...

Might write to the oats manufacturers, as there is no way they've ever successfully tried out their cooking instructions!!!

I'm going to try soaking them overnight instead and then cooking for shorter time.


----------



## kojack (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't use milk, but always a deep enough cooking bowl and never cover with clingfilm.

You didn't mention quantities.


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 7, 2009)

Northerner, if it is any consolation I used my husband's method for basmati rice last night - that is soak all day, rinse, put in glass bowl add twice amount of boiling water, cover and nuke in micro.  All I can say is never again - had to clean microwave twice during cooking process as it did what your porridge did and it took as long as my good old fashioned saucepan method.

Have to confess I had same problems as you when I tried porridge in microwave so use saucepan for that too.  I'm grateful for my dishwasher!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2009)

kojack said:


> I don't use milk, but always a deep enough cooking bowl and never cover with clingfilm.
> 
> You didn't mention quantities.



I used about 40g of the oats and erm...enough milk for a bowlful! The cooking dish was about 1/3rd full i.e. 3 times capacity of the bowl I had hoped to eat it from. The last time I tried it without clingfilm all the milk evaporated/got absorbed after the first zap, so had to refill. Once I've got it cracked I'll be OK, I'm sure, but those instructions are rubbish! 

I'd prefer to microwave as I can't be bothered to watch and stir a pan!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Northerner, if it is any consolation I used my husband's method for basmati rice last night - that is soak all day, rinse, put in glass bowl add twice amount of boiling water, cover and nuke in micro.  All I can say is never again - had to clean microwave twice during cooking process as it did what your porridge did and it took as long as my good old fashioned saucepan method.
> 
> Have to confess I had same problems as you when I tried porridge in microwave so use saucepan for that too.  I'm grateful for my dishwasher!



Only tried microwave rice once - far easier in a pan! I just put rice with a little salt in a pan, cover with boiling water, stir once, then leave to simmer for about 8-10 minutes - no more stirring. This works for me every time and the rice never sticks!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 7, 2009)

*cooking rice*

I reckon the key to successful (long grain) rice cooking in a pan on stove top, not in microwave, is to soak the rice for as long as possible before starting to cook - if I'm organised, I'll put it to soak in the morning, but even 10 minutes helps - and then rinse until water runs clear. Then cover with water and cook until water is absorbed, which takes about 10 minutes, slightly longer for basmati, which we prefer.


----------



## catwoman (Mar 8, 2009)

Porridge/Rice
I love both porridge & rice.
I have been having porridge for a couple of years now, not every day. 
I cook porridge in microwave, 3 tablespoons + 1/2 pint milk, 3 mins then stir, use a big 3 litre plastic jug(from Kleeneze) no mess! I have mine with tiny amount of sugar.
Hope this helps Northerner.
I have also found Tesco's basmati rice good, easy to cook in packets, cheap price also
1 box of 4 satchets 98p, 1 satchet 1-2 people. Credit Crunch Buy ! !


----------



## catwoman (Mar 8, 2009)

Porridge/Rice
 Sorry wrong info it was a 3 pint plastic jug.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 9, 2009)

*good value food*

Rice is even better value if you don't buy it in individual packets! Think I'm living by the examples set by my grandmother, who was born in Scotland, and taught me a lot of cooking skills over many years, when we stayed with her, plus she passed on skills and attitudes to my mum. Meanwhile, grandad and mum grew veggies and fruit, which my partner and I now do. Grandparents also went to lots of whist drives in rural south Shropshire, and nearly always came home with prizes, such as fruit baskets, cuts of lamb, tins of biscuits, bottles of sherry etc. Once, they taught my sister and I (aged around 10 & 12, I think) for a few days before taking us to a whist drive - and I won a mug. Seemed to keep their minds active!


----------



## VBH (Mar 9, 2009)

Donald said:


> Hi I would to ask if there is any difference between real oatmeal porridge made in pan and instant made in mircowave apart from time. As I like both just your thoughts to see if here is difference between them.
> 
> Donald



For a T2?  Ask your meter.

(oh and take a close look at the contents of a micro packet the next time you upend it in a bowl.  There's often sugar sitting on the top of it since thats all settled down the bottom of the packet)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2009)

catwoman said:


> Porridge/Rice
> I love both porridge & rice.
> I have been having porridge for a couple of years now, not every day.
> I cook porridge in microwave, 3 tablespoons + 1/2 pint milk, 3 mins then stir, use a big 3 litre plastic jug(from Kleeneze) no mess! I have mine with tiny amount of sugar.
> ...



Thanks catwoman! I tried a new approach: soaked oats overnight in milk, then cooked in micorwave in 3 pint casserole dish - nice and big as per your suggestion! - for 3 mins, stirred, then another 3 mins. Could possibly have done with a little longer as these were jumbo rolled oats, rather than straightforward porridge oats, but edible!

I'm still a little caught between whether it's worth the extra palaver. The real stuff is cheaper, and tastier than the instant and also 'lasts' longer (lower GI), but the instant is still only about 10p per portion and a complete no-brainer, which is what I need first thing in the morning!


----------

